# Delta 34-570, 34-580, and TS350 type 1 saws



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Delta 34-570, 34-580, TS350 type 1
Is anyone familiar with these saws? I believe they are from 1980s except perhaps the last one. All have a distinctive feature: 1 hp single phase induction (brushless) motor with the blade sitting directly on the motor shaft (no belts or gears). Being a 1 phase, the motor must have relatively low starting torque. I also runs at ~3500 rpm. If you ever used one of these I am interested in your opinion on the performance (underpowered?). I realize these are not a 3-hp cabinet saws and 1-hp says it all, but how do they compare to modern day universal motor bench-top saws? Again, I am interested in the powerplant.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The only things I recall ever hearing about the TS350 was that it's next to impossible to align, and that it's underpowered.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

I am all too familiar with these saws. I worked for Porter Cable/Delta, and later Black and Decker in the product refurbishment department. While I would not own one, they compare quite well with the rest of the low end benchtop saws. That is what they are…underpowered. A kickback can throw the alignment out, but they are not that hard to align.The motor will lose all of it's magic smoke without warming, and you will be left wit a funny looking door stop.
My humble, but informed opinion, worth what you paid for it…


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Mickey, are you implying that the motor is unreliable or that because of the saw design it cannot be replaced by any off the shelf motor.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

The motor is quite good for what it is…I saw some very old ones come through, still running. but you will not find an off the shelf replacement…unless it's Delta's shelf. The basic design is flawed in that all of the stress is directly on the motor bearings. when they let go the armature will short on the field. Good emergency or part time saw. Lousy work saw. This is a trait shared by all direct drive units though.


----------

